# Found Wht Roller in Chicago



## 2 Wicky (May 29, 2010)

Good afternoon,

A lady contacted me today about a bird she found in Chicago area. Here is the info if someone can assist in finding the owner, club or organization.

Thanks,
Chris

White possibly a roller
Band info: EU PL6 14 B127


----------

